

What do you need to do before you quit your job to form a startup company? - estromberg
http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2009/01/08/what-do-you-need-to-do-before-you-quit-your-job-to-form-a-startup-company/

======
thesethings
This was from a legal perspective, and a good one at that, but I was also
thinking of:

Health care stuff. If you're due for new glasses, braces, try and get it in
before you quit your "normal" W2 job. (And of course research health care
stuff before you quit, related thread here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=560169> .)

~~~
philwelch
And by "health care stuff" don't automatically assume that means insurance. If
you require prescription drugs, research the price of them. Some drugs cost
hundreds, others you can pay closer to $20 for a 3 month supply. Sometimes
there are alternative drugs for the same condition that aren't normally
prescribed, but work just as well--dessicated thyroid for hypothyroidism
instead of levothyroxine, for instance. See how much you can afford paying for
out of pocket or out of HSA before thinking about what kind of benefits you
want from insurance.

------
sachinag
I hung out with Yokum on Friday and essentially went through the "how do I
find and hire a lawyer" bit he refers to at the end of his essay:
[http://www.sachinagarwal.com/how-to-legally-incorporate-
your...](http://www.sachinagarwal.com/how-to-legally-incorporate-your-startup-
quick)

~~~
yokumtaku
Thanks for reminding me that I have that post on "How do I find and hire a
lawyer" that I've been meaning to write at some point.

~~~
mkyc
Get on that. I am both interested in reading what you will produce, and expect
you to produce it.

------
brc
1\. Save up lots of cash 2\. Get rid of any junk debt like car payments, store
cards or credit cards and cut your expenses way down 3\. If you have a
significant other, make sure they are _very_ understanding and supportive,
because times will get tough 4\. Read and understand all the legal stuff and
get it right from the get-go

------
apalmblad
I don't see anyone else mentioning a line of credit - when you're young and
without many assets, it's easier to apply and get one while still employed,
and perhaps a bit more flexible than a credit card. I definitely having one
useful a few times when cash was tight starting my company.

------
wastedbrains
* Have a co-founder (or founders)

* Have some ideas

* Have some savings (I quit with above 1 year or rent)

* Have equipment, backup drive, laptop, and ec2 (servers)

* Setup some ways to quickly get moving Wiki, Blog, Github, Ticking System

* Have a layer to help you incorporate and deal with anything that comes up.

We quit having a few ideas and not knowing which we would start with. I guess
if you aren't in a rush I wouldn't quit until you had the idea you really
wanted to start working on.

------
rjurney
Before you quit your job?

Enough paying customers and savings that it isn't financial suicide.

Sorry, I know it was about legal stuff :)

